# No, no, Bad kitty! (pics)



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Well.. first we had to explain to Wonder that the baby blanket we got witht he crib set (nope don't worry it isn't going in the crib - I know better), wasn't hers. She didn't understand WHY on earth we would get a blankie like that for anyone other than her but oh well haha. 

Now we have the crib, pack n play, car seat/stroller AND a new problem. Only this time it's with the cats. Miso and Sake' both feel like it is their god given right to sleep in the crib, on the changing table attachment of the pack n play and in the baby car seat. We haven't been able to explain to them otherwise yet. They have access to that room for the moment because it is where their kitty food and litter box lives it's gated off so the dogs cannot go and eat the cat food or other kitty treats out of the box (bleh) We ARE moving the litter box but are waiting until it's closer to "the time" because it is so convenient there. 

Anyway I have about given up on trying to keep them out and off the baby stuff. The way I figure it is those items are new right out of the box and have to be cleaned before baby can go in them anyway so whatever. Let the cat get in there if she must the car seat will eventually live in the car for the most part and the pack n play will move into our bedroom which they don't have access too.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Good luck w/ that! (and if you figure out how to get through to them, let me know the secret, puleez! The cats rule here.) Your black and white kittie looks like my Bitty.


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Good luck with the cats and baby! My son is 2 now and the one indoor cat likes to sleep in his crib (he got a big boy bed for Christmas, it's just not up yet). It's really annoying when Belle jumps in his crib early in the morning and wakes him up, especially on the days when we can actually sleep in!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

My Dd's room was also the 'cat room' before she came along. We just moved all of their things out about 4 months before she arrived, and of course had it steam-cleaned and redone. Then closed the door. The cat got used to it not being her room anymore and used to her new spot. We ended up putting up one of those huge baby fences around the litter box (super yard I think it's called) and cutting a cat-sized hole in it. That kept the baby out but left the cat feeling it was 'safe' to do her business in there. Once baby was here and mobile we had no problems with keeping the cat away b/c she hated children. Poor kitty.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

My cats think a closed door is a challenge, LOL! If we close the door it must mean there is something really great in there. Booger has taught himself to open a few of them.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I wish I could put a fence around the litter box with a little kitty enterance, only problem is Wonder and Howie are about the same size as the cats, Wonder definitly is. She we wouldn't be doing ourselves any favors since they are the worst "kitty kruchie" offenders.


----------

